# Egads!



## Hailies Dad (Nov 30, 2004)

Wasn't sure if I would find Maltese recipes... like Maltese stew... or Maltese Parmesan... but, now I see that is not the case...

WHEW!!










Tim


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you r too funy....no we post that in a different section! j/k


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That just goes to show you how thoughts can possibly be misinterpreted..... very challenging trying to communicate via the written word! 

Your post was funny!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL too funny! haha


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey!! why were you looking at this thread then? were you HOPING for recipes made of dog?? LOL









try the banana fritter thingies that i posted. caesar (caesarsmommie) loved them.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 20 2004, 08:43 AM
> *hey!!  why were you looking at this thread then?  were you HOPING for recipes made of dog??  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL yes Caesar loves those things. I need to buy some bananas again and make him some more.


----------



## Hailies Dad (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 20 2004, 10:43 AM
> *hey!!  why were you looking at this thread then?  were you HOPING for recipes made of dog??  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It was a rough day and I was searching for options!?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hailies Dad+Dec 20 2004, 08:59 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a rough day and I was searching for options!?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24388
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hailies Dad_@Dec 18 2004, 11:30 AM
> *Wasn't sure if I would find Maltese recipes... like Maltese stew... or Maltese Parmesan...  but, now I see that is not the case...
> 
> WHEW!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 20 2004, 06:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yes Caesar loves those things. I need to buy some bananas again and make him some more.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24381
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmm...what is it? Tyler loves recipes, do you think you can teach me how to make it?

And of course we don't cook dogs silly! Who would do that? :lol:


----------

